# a first time for everything!!



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 3, 2011)

hey ywhats up MP, im just starting out and i cant wait to get my light so i can start for real. curently i have have my tent 3'2'6' ft with just some regular 60w bulbs. i used these to germinate the seeds. now a couple seeds have germinated that where planted on sept. 29, its oct. 2 and i have live pics attached. 1 of the plants is Samsara Seeds Supersonic Cristal Storm Automatic which has just pop'd out the ground and de shelled. the 2nd one is a mystery given to me by a friend. once the 400w grow light gets here on thurs. the 6th i will be germinating Samsara Seeds El Alquimista, Sweet Seeds Ice Cool, and Advanced Seeds Kaya 47(all feminized and bought from attitude seeds).:icon_smile: 

i guess my first questioned is will it harm the final plant if i use noemal lhouse hold 60w bulbs to germinate and can i grow a automatic plant with just 2 household 60w bulbs?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

No chance!

You may get them to germ (they really don't need light to germ anyway), but growing a plant means real light....even for an auto.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

No, you are not going to be able to grow *anything* with incandescent lights.  You didn't _actually_ use the lights to germinate your seeds as seeds do not need light to germinate.

Is the 400W a HPS?  You are going to need some ventilation.  

Where did you get your seeds?  Are they all autos?


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2011)

I wld hve waited till I hve my grow space dialed in at least a lil bit before popping any beans. You hve a lot of work and reading to do....running multiple strains is not always that easy. Different strains tend to hve different needs.
Good luck and read read read.....


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 4, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, you are not going to be able to grow *anything* with incandescent lights.  You didn't _actually_ use the lights to germinate your seeds as seeds do not need light to germinate.
> 
> Is the 400W a HPS?  You are going to need some ventilation.
> 
> Where did you get your seeds?  Are they all autos?


 
the 400w has 2 bulbs HPS & MH.  from what i understand 1 bulb for flowering the other for veg..im just going to use normal desk fans, and the room that i have the tent up in has a window right next to the tent so im going to hook up the fans in the window to blow air in or hook up the ventalation to flow out the window. its pretty 60 degrees if im lucky til thanksgiving then winter in upstate ny starts. only the plant in the red cup is an auto, the other three are various seeds from various people.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 4, 2011)

i've been watching videos and reading up on this and everyone seems to do there own thing with great results.  i hope i didnt start offf bad by planting the auto first, thinking i could use the bulbs pictured


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 4, 2011)

here they are 24hrs later from my first post. looks like their doing great, i had to put them on books to get them closer to the light. dont want the stems to get to long.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 4, 2011)

Some ventilation helps to control the stretch. And you will onlty have 900lumensx4 bulbs = 3600lumens. That is not enough.

Good luck. Read some stickies ... Welcome :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2011)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> i've been watching videos and reading up on this and everyone seems to do there own thing with great results.  i hope i didnt start offf bad by planting the auto first, thinking i could use the bulbs pictured   View attachment 177419
> View attachment 177420



Those bulbs will work for a little while.  See how the stem is elongated?  That is from inadequate light.  Keep the CFLs as close as you can without burning the plant.  Bury the stems with more dirt if you can and get an oscillation fan blowing gently on them to help strengthen the stems.

You should not be using clear cups.    

The plan you have for ventilation is not going to work.  You are going to need a centrifuge type fan and a proper exhaust if you want to keep it cool enough in your tent not to fry your plants.  In addition, they need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2011)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> i've been watching videos and reading up on this and everyone seems to do there own thing with great results.  i hope i didnt start offf bad by planting the auto first, thinking i could use the bulbs pictured   View attachment 177419
> View attachment 177420



Nooooooooo........lol

Those might get you a stretched out gal, but you're needing much more light if you want to get serious!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 5, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> lol i remeber trying to grow like 18 years ago with a normal household bulb. all that happened is the stem streted so much it fell over and died. never got past that first colydon. and not to metion the heat that comes off them. kids
> 
> i wouldnt have started them until you had all the equipment


 
yeah, ur right but i needed to be sure that i knew how to germinate seeds. i tried 3 different methods and they all work. the seeds where from friend so i dont know what type of bud it is and the auto was a free seed from  seeds that i did buy and will plant when the light system comes.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 5, 2011)

Until your light gets here I would recomend you start reading. . . .alot.  It looks like you got lots to learn and this is a great place to do it. I learned everything I know right here.  There are loads of stickies here that contain much of what you need to know about lighting,ventilation and other factors that contribute to growing this magnificent plant .  Good luck.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 5, 2011)

i've been reading alot of post on this site includings 'ham lews' 1st journal and a couple of 'da goddesses' links(shout out 2 them). i also watched the ready set go video and read the how to grow weed guide on this site. if you would like to recommend any threads that you think i should read, i would be happy to view them.:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 5, 2011)

All the stickies on growing, curing etc, the nute study sticky....about all stickies is a good start!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 5, 2011)

i finally got my light system 2day , but the issue now r the yo yo hangers i cant get them to keep the lamp low next to the plants. does anybody know ho to keep the hangers in 1 spot.


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2011)

Those hangers suck....I use Pro Grip. You twist the thingy to tighten and loosen tension to keep the lights in place. I hat those things.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 6, 2011)

im unable to load the photos of my setup, its giving me the 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage' error when i click the upload button. i'll keep trying to load the photos of my set up. but i ended up just keeping it hood and using 2 ties to hold the light in place.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 6, 2011)

As long as they're hung!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2011)

I recommend keeping your light stationary (this simplifies ventilation) and raising your plants instead.  You generally need to raise or lower some of them anyway to keep an even canopy.  I have a large assortment of buckets, milk crates, and boxes to raise my plants as needed.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 7, 2011)

heres the tie hangers, imported from italy.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2011)

Just thinking the same thing. Just get some chain from the hardware store for cheap. Not worth burning the house down to save $10


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 7, 2011)

heres the set-up. the seeds the i purchased from attitude are all in black containers and the red cups are from my peeps. besides water what other tips can yall see i need. heat is a major problem cant get the temps below 88 degrees. just using air from outside a window and a fan to suck air out.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 7, 2011)

:yeahthat:  Those temps are just too high.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

I may have said this before  :giggle: 

The plan you have for ventilation is not going to work. You are going to need a centrifuge type fan and a proper exhaust if you want to keep it cool enough in your tent not to fry your plants. In addition, they need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2011)

:yeahthat: lol


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: lol


 
status update, untl i am able 2 purchase an inline fan i have been keeping the tent door slightly open{during the light period only}, even though 'global warming' is making upstate feel like south beach, i have been able to get the temps down to around 86-88. all of my seeds worked (props 1 mor time 2 ATTITUDE SEEDS). i was wondering if i could keep the non-autoflowering plants in vegestaion mode for the 9-12 weeks it takes for the auto-flowering plant to go through its cycle, and then once i harvest the auto bud put the other plants in flowering stage?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 11, 2011)

OUT IN READY FOR ACTION


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 11, 2011)

auto flower coming along good i think. do you think its to early to start topping?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2011)

I would not top an auto.  You want to keep it as stress free as possible--do nothing to slow down its growth.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 14, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would not top an auto. You want to keep it as stress free as possible--do nothing to slow down its growth.


 
what is the best light for auto's HPS or MH?


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 14, 2011)

To flower your plants always go with hps, it gets the best results.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 14, 2011)

only one of my six plants is auto. what im going to do is keep the non-auto's on the 20/4 cycle for the whole time the auto goes thru its seed to harvest. and then im going to throw them on 12/12 when i havest the auto plant. any thoughts? or comments about keeping them in veg stage for so long.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

How big is your flowering space?  Do you have room for 5 large plants?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 14, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How big is your flowering space?  Do you have room for 5 large plants?



I have a 3ft long. By 2ft deep and 6ft high tent. If that gets to crowded I can just use my computer room to flower the plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

Plan on it.  You will never get 5 plants that have vegged 10 weeks in a space that size.  In fact, I see you having troubles finishing the auto--I simply do not see you having enough room.  Are you sure that finishing the auto is worth it?  I truly believe that your photo period plants are going to suffer with the crowded condition I see your 2 x 3' space getting.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 15, 2011)

should i start using nutes on the auto yet?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 16, 2011)

daku_iBLAZE said:
			
		

> To flower your plants always go with hps, it gets the best results.


 
i currently have the plants under a MH light, should i switch the light to the HPS for the whole duration of the auto plant cycle. this is in reguards to me wanting 2 kno which light is best for auto's.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Plan on it. You will never get 5 plants that have vegged 10 weeks in a space that size. In fact, I see you having troubles finishing the auto--I simply do not see you having enough room. Are you sure that finishing the auto is worth it? I truly believe that your photo period plants are going to suffer with the crowded condition I see your 2 x 3' space getting.


 
i dont kno if u can see how big it is but this is the tent im using.

:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2011)

Reg plants vegged 10 weeks will be huge--almost certainly overgrowing that closet and most likely keeping the little auto from getting good light.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, I veg for around 10 weeks and I can promise you, they are big beasts when put to bud. Then, they get bigger yet....

2'x3'? 2 maybe 3 plants of good size, any more will mean crowding and not the best of finishes!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 18, 2011)

are theres plants ready to be topped for the first time.:confused2: 








they are not auto's.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 18, 2011)

IMO it to early to top them I believe wait for 5-6 nodes then you should be ok.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> IMO it to early to top them I believe wait for 5-6 nodes then you should be ok.


 

i thought nodes were where the stem and the leaf meet. i have been reading the stickies and watching youtube vids and looking at google photo's of nodes, but i still have no clue what a node is. i do have more than five leaves attached the the stem. 

ps. my reefer growing IQ is 15, as in fifthteens days in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes it is.  What Lemon Jack is saying is that he waits until he has 5-6 leaf sets or nodes.  It looks like you are at about 4 nodes or sets of leaves.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 18, 2011)

You're likely right on, Puff!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2011)

With your small space, I would be for recommending NO topping.  You really do not want these to bush out.  You are best off trying for single colas.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 20, 2011)

day 17 of the Samsara Seeds Supersonic Cristal Storm Automatic and its looking good, im going to keep it under a MH bulb until the 25 day and then im going to switch to the HPS and start the plant on nutes. 







my only issue is in the last 2 photos the 2 bottom or first leaves to sprout are now turning yellow. maybe im over watering the plant?


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 20, 2011)

A little bit of yellowing on the very first leaves isnt realy an issue but if you get it on a lot of your other branches then yea, I would check your ph, or maybe set a watering schedule so you dont mess up those seedlings.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

(all pics of my kaya47 plant inside a 5 gallon pot)

i'm only going to top each of my non-autoflower plants once and since i have 3 *'ICE COOL'*s im only going to top 1 of those plants. the *KAYA 47 *looks great and is my biggest plant of the 12/12's. I think when i wake up 2morro im going to top this one and start it on nutes.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 22, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> "Kaya 47 structure makes it ideal for small spaces, developing a large main bud with a moderate excellent secondary buds"
> 
> that dont sound like a strain you want to top.


 
Wow, thanks for the info. i'm going to google around and see what i can find out. are there any websites u would recommend that give info on how to grow each strain?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

good looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 23, 2011)

here are some photos from the 20th day.
 i'm starting to notice that the leaves are showing some abnormalities and was reading on MP that it may be a lack of sumthing. i have just been feeding wilt chamberlain distilled h2o and nothing else. check out the leaves and leave a comment or 2. i think its either a calcium or Phosphorus deficiency


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 24, 2011)

i started using a mix of fox farms tiger grow/ big bloom 2day. hopefully this helps the auto. for my other plants a started them on fox farm grow big.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Darco, looking good!!! :ciao:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hey Darco, looking good!!! :ciao:


 
:lama: :yeahthat: :watchplant: :bong: :banana: :afroweed:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Nov 2, 2011)

trying to make it!!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Nov 8, 2011)

its 20 inches tall.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## darocsfinest1 (Nov 20, 2011)

i guess i'll name this grow better than nothing. i was reading another forum and a guy was growing some sscs, and his plant was 4'5 ft tall:holysheep: . he said the main cola was over 2ft tall. the total height of my plant is almost 21inchs. so i guess this is better than nothing. az a post script, the guy also had bud rot in the main cola at the end.





:headbang2:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Nov 30, 2011)

trycones a bursting, now they need to amber?  i think i'm going to submit 1 of these photos for bud of the month in december... what do u guys/gals think?:icon_smile:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Dec 3, 2011)

im ready to pick the sscs, but i wonder have the tricones matured enough? what do  u guys and gals think.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 6, 2011)

It is hard to tell from this picture, but they still look mostly clear to me.  They need to cloud up a bit, before I would harvest.

HomieHogleg


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

go 75-80 days on that strain, You will see an ungodly amount of weight put on in the end, Or that is what I hear anyhow..

Looks like you came a long way from your first post, Congrats on the green thumb she looks like a beauty!

Stay green, Stay safe!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Dec 8, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> It is hard to tell from this picture, but they still look mostly clear to me.  They need to cloud up a bit, before I would harvest.
> 
> HomieHogleg


 
heres some picks from this morning the 8th.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

How many days is it? need like 20x


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Dec 8, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> How many days is it? need like 20x


 
its day 67 and im using a 30x magnifying class to view the tricones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

We cannot tell from those pics.  You have the microscope, you are going to have to make the judgement call on whether it is ready or not.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We cannot tell from those pics.  You have the microscope, you are going to have to make the judgement call on whether it is ready or not.


 
i see that the tricones are getting cloudy but i dont see any amber yet.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

How did this turn out? Final pics? Weight? How long did you let them go?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 22, 2012)

i did finish my 1st harvest, it was just the 1 super sonic crystal storm auto.  i dried it for about 12 days and i started smoking it when it dropped to around 20 grams.  its weighless bud, but it looks like 3oz but weighed 20 grams. i smoked on it for all of december and picked it december 11th. so i saw the poke out on october 2nd.. i know i wasnt the only person taking advantage of attitudes lucky7 deal. spent $58 bucks total. got 15 seeds, 9 of them free.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 22, 2012)

do u remember my grow looked like this 
,  well there has been alot of changes, once i havested the auto, i sent the rest of the plants into flowering stage.  and about 4 days after the new year the ballast went, yup thats right my ballast died 3 weeks into flowering. b/c of this i was unable to sufficiently light the plants for 2 WEEK!!!  i dont kno how but the plants survived.  i have purchesed all new equipment and and i dont have as many plants at this time growing.  out of the 5 left after i harvest the auto, i only have the 1 'ice cool'. it was my favorite plant.:icon_smile:
gave the rest away along with the cheap equipment.:bump: 
pick of the current grow after the break............


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice job d.  enjoy your harvest.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats on the dank smoke, I'm really liking the bubblelicious autos.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 23, 2012)

here is what is left of the happy family.  even after the 2 week blackout, the ice cool is still standing.  i switch the light over on the 11th of december so its been flowering for around 40 days and then i guess you can minus the almost 2week dark period.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 25, 2012)

To help with the abuse i've been afflicting on this plant. I went out and purchase the  300w to go along with the 400w hps i have now.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

Im afraid that cfl will be nearly useless, my friend with the hps there. Its actually only a 68 watt light. Just a 300 equivalent. IMO  its not  doing very much.


----------



## depetreono (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with last statement. Maybe use it as side lighting for the bottom of the plant.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 25, 2012)

depetreono said:
			
		

> I agree with last statement. Maybe use it as side lighting for the bottom of the plant.



Yeah thats what im going to do. Cause i have to leave the tent door crack to keep the temps under 80 degrees. So im going to put the light right  by the ocpening.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the dank smoke, I'm really liking the bubblelicious autos.



i got a Dinafem Seeds Critical + AUTOMATIC Feminized seed with my last attitude order, i hope it going to be as good as your last auto.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 28, 2012)

:watchplant:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice looking buds roc.  Mouth watering for sure.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 28, 2012)

Critical + is a mass yielded,  really quick finish too. 

Hope all goes well. Green mojo your way, stay safe


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 29, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Nice looking buds roc.  Mouth watering for sure.



Thanks. I hope it comes out better than i treated it. Its a fighter, i just hopes its a better smoker.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## powerplanter (Jan 30, 2012)

What week are you/they on.  Some nice trichs coming on.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 30, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> What week are you/they on.  Some nice trichs coming on.



This is the start of the 7th week of flowering, but in the third week of flowering my ballast broke so the plant was in total darkness for about two weeks.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh hell.  Must of missed that part.  Their coming on strong.  Stay safe.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, hard times on chronic hill.  I'm just happy they didnt hemie.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Peek at them closer the tricones look great.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

Their looking good Roc.  How long you lettin em go?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 6, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Their looking good Roc.  How long you lettin em go?


 
as soon as i see amber in the tri-cones


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm fresh out of smoke and i dont want to give the bud man $60 for a 8th:argue: .  i can harvest this plant early its 2days from the start of week 9, to save money or i can pay the bud man.  WHAT OPTION WOULD YOU ALL CHOOSE? :confused2: 






 :tokie:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 11, 2012)

Well if you chop it today its still gonna be about a week before you can actually smoke it.
  If you need to smoke you may just want to buy some becaus IMO smoking buds that aren't dried thouroughly is almost like wasting them.  When there still damp they just don't smoke it just burns away and you don't get nearly the high as when you wait.  JMO but even if you chop today it won't be smokeable.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with LJ.  It will taste terrible and not get the high you will get when it's dry.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 11, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I agree with LJ.  It will taste terrible and not get the high you will get when it's dry.



yeah, i hear ya.  i ended up giving the bud man money.  i still cut down the plant but should have enough bud to last me till these buds are dry. i'm trying 2 different methods of drying. i'm using hangers for the long stem'd cola and for the small popcorn buds i just cut them straight into a jar.  i'm going to see what method i like better.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 12, 2012)

If there still wet like just cut they still  need to dry. They will mold very quickly if you already have them jarred...  You should definitley let them dry out still IMO.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2012)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 12, 2012)

i bought a food dehydrator for emergency situations like these lol.

have to get one with multiple temps, not just high, med, low.

i set mine to a bit over the "herbs" setting which is around 100-110, herbs is like 90-96 i dont remember exactly.

let it sit in there overnight or like 12 hours and i have decent smoke, nothing like properly dried and cured stuff but better than buying a bag.

i actually quick dried a whole plant like this and then cured it, took awhile but the smell gradually came back a bit, but ill stick to slow drying unless needed


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 14, 2012)

i ended up cutting the bud down. here are some pics of the bud in my hand.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 16, 2012)

okay just pop my new grow into the h20, a good over night soaking and they'll be taking a dirt knap.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

i was just doing sum dirt management inside the tent when i accidently rip'd this pineapple express auto right from the roots:doh: .  can it be saved its only been growing less than 10 days.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

all you can do is replant it and hope for the best


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> all you can do is replant it and hope for the best



yeah, i guess we'll see


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 25, 2012)

Would rapid rooters work?  I'm prob. to late anyway.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Would rapid rooters work?  I'm prob. to late anyway.



im going to try sum rooting gel and treat it as a clone and see if i can save it from the brink of death.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 29, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Would rapid rooters work?  I'm prob. to late anyway.




i use some cloning gem and threw it in a cube lets see what happens..


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 7, 2012)

here are sum pics of my ladies and sum new equipment i have.  pump with a air stone for my brew, organic nutrients, super thrive and more. the last 2 pics is my MK ULTRA 12/12 fresh after my first topping session!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 7, 2012)

How's that PE doing?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 7, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> How's that PE doing?



the pineapple expresses are doing great, the autos are the three on the right in the group photos above.  the one i ripped from the root is still green and trying to make it, it has rooted yet or grown any since that day.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 13, 2012)

She's a goner.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 14, 2012)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> She's a goner. View attachment 186664



That sucks man.  I wanted to know how was that auto smoke?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 15, 2012)

PotSmokinSaint said:
			
		

> That sucks man.  I wanted to know how was that auto smoke?



i started with three PE, now im down to two.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmmmm Darco, that second gal looks a bit sad?


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hmmmm Darco, that second gal looks a bit sad?



yeah she's taking the lost of her sister hard....:hairpull:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Im with Roddy, strip for her or something lol.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 18, 2012)

These are pics of my 12/12 MK ULTRA


 AND THESE ARE PICS OF MY CRITICAL+ AUTO


 AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST MY REMaining PE autos.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

I might have to do a run of the PE. 
Green mojo for a nice grow!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 19, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I might have to do a run of the PE.
> Green mojo for a nice grow!



thx!!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 22, 2012)

wow, this my third grow and and the first that i have ph'd everything.  i'm seeing a considerable different in every aspect of my plants. IF U R NOT PH'ing UR WASTING UR TIME!!!!!!! wow who knew sumthn so small could change the out come so much.:holysheep:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I use organic nutes but it still looks like im getting nute burn? i thought u couldnt get nute burn with organic nutes.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 6, 2012)

with 2 days til 7 weeks i think im going to start flushing after 1 more feeding of nutes.:spit:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 6, 2012)

Is there any reason your flushing??  I read you said you feed organically...


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Is there any reason your flushing??  I read you said you feed organically...




i assumed that i would still need to flush the nutes out.  i saw a video on utube, where the guy said that you want to flush all the bloom nutes out till the water is clear when you see it drain from the bottom of the pot.  when i water the extra washes out threw the bottom and i can see the yellowish nutes drain out with the water.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 10, 2012)

its a couple days into the 7 week and i fed the auto's there last feeding of nute tea. just h20 and molasses from here till the end.   i was told that organic nutes can be used the whole way thru but im going to give these plants a good flush. they're looking great and im just letting the leaves fall off on there on own this grow. here are the pics sorry bout the light exposure in a couple of them. 







the last pic is of my MK ULTRA 12/12. and the newest plant in the back is about 1 or 2 weeks old and will be featured in the indoor growing section, once i get a minute to set that up. its a auto AK 48.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 10, 2012)

as they say around here Green MoJo bra.. for being your 3 rd grow looks good ..  and yeah PH  is major get to know your nutes and you will see even more improvments in your grow..

Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanx. Yeah trial and error


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

*ts a couple days into the 7 week and i fed the auto's there last feeding of nute tea. just h20 and molasses from here till the end. i was told that organic nutes can be used the whole way thru but im going to give these plants a good flush.*

Just want to throw out there that you're still looking at a week or more minimum....right? If so, those plants won't be doing as much in the line of producing bud as they would if you were feeding them straight through, they already look to be hungry.  Do you plan to stop feeding and flush? The last weeks of budding are the time you see the biggest bud production, doubling and tripling of size is common imho, but one big slowdown is a lack of food...again, mho.

Not knocking the grow or being negative, just trying to give my opinion on this, want to see you get the best you can after such hard work!! Remember, if you are organic, you're feeding the soil, not the plant...


----------



## getnasty (Apr 11, 2012)

There was a discussion on flushing that I read on these boards a couple months ago, and I seem to remember a couple of our posters mentioning something about running experiments on flushing in the past. They noted that they had not noticed any difference in the smoke after it was cured. All of them that I recall had grown in soil. No harsh taste, or anything. Combine that with what Roddy said about bud production happening in the final couple weeks... atleast the fattening up of the buds, and in my own head, it doesn't make sense to me that anybody would want to flush. Maybe if they were growing hydro. Anywho, just my $.02.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Roddy thanks for your honesty and feedback. i don't need groupies i need help. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE continue to help me be the best farmer i can..and remember CORRECTION ISN'T PUNISHMENT. you have inspired me to go brew some tea for these last 2 to 3 weeks i have left.  since i'm new to this i wishing for every1's $.02.  GETNASTY thanks and if you have a link to that discussion that would be the bomb.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad to help when I can, my friend! I was tempted to stop feeding the last week or so...not flushing, just not feeding. My thought is(was) that they will have plenty of food left in the soil (which is actually what I am feeding) and will make it ok! However, I realized one more feeding in that last week won't make or break the wallet, so doing can only benefit me....and I still feed right through!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Glad to help when I can, my friend! I was tempted to stop feeding the last week or so...not flushing, just not feeding. My thought is(was) that they will have plenty of food left in the soil (which is actually what I am feeding) and will make it ok! However, I realized one more feeding in that last week won't make or break the wallet, so doing can only benefit me....and I still feed right through!



i think im going to continue feeding my brew tea to the plant, but the last day b4 48hrs of darkness im going to flush with distilled ph'd h20.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Its day 60 and the ladies have seen their finally Wednesday.  I am expecting a visit from the green reaper this weekend, and the ladies are about done.  The trich arent amber but milky and from the bud i smoke and what I've seen on all the new weed reality shows in the US, good bud can come from unambered bud. Im not going to flush the bud and i gave it a feeding of my organic tea brew yesterday, so b4 i go to work 2morro im going to start my 24hrs of darkness. WHAT IS YALLZ OPINION ON 24 OR 48 DARKNESS B4 HARVEST?


----------

